# How deep should substrate be??



## efeeley (Jan 21, 2008)

Im thinking of setting up a 29 gal tank and do not know how many liters of substrate to use? 2-9liter bags Aquasoil and 2-2 liter bags Powersoil??Does this sound like to much??


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=104-020&Show=ExtInfo

I think you would be fine if you follow the 20g suggestion.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Substrate should be at least 2" deep, but not over 4" deep (IMO). Here's a substrate calculator... http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

2 9L bags will be to much.

i used 1x2L bag of powersand and 1x2L bag AS plus 1xL bag of AS for my 29g gave me the perfect depth.

the amazonia and amazonia 2 a pretty nutrient rich so be prepared to do alot of water chnges in the initial month or so.


----------

